# Grand Rapids area.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I will be going to Sugar lake Lodge for this weekend, Friday to Monday deal, and I will be trying Siseebakwet (Sugar Lake) and probably Pokegama. I will be doing later evening/night fishing. Anyone got information on that one? I will post what I see up there when I get back.


----------

